# .fdb format



## helpless (Feb 9, 2001)

I have received a text document in .fdb format. How do I open and read it? I use Windows 98.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Well, according to this site and this site, it is either a Navison Financials Database or Art Explosion Portfolio Catalog File. Do either of those sound familiar to you?
Anyway - if the file really is just a text file, have you tried opening the file in a text editor (Notepad, Wordpad, Word, etc)?

[This message has been edited by angel (edited 02-10-2001).]


----------

